# Database Discussions > PostgreSQL >  Help needed in setting parameters in postgresql.conf

## mgole

I am working on a real time application.
I have a table which has 10000 rows and 31 columns.It is updated every 5 secs.But only a max of 5000 rows may be updated.And Updates effect only about 10 columns.

The postgresql.conf file is given below.I donot know what values the parameters should take in order for the queries on this table to work effieciently.

Please help me out

postgresql.conf


# -----------------------------
# PostgreSQL configuration file
# -----------------------------
#
# This file consists of lines of the form:
#
# name = value
#
# (The '=' is optional.) White space may be used. Comments are introduced
# with '#' anywhere on a line. The complete list of option names and
# allowed values can be found in the PostgreSQL documentation. The
# commented-out settings shown in this file represent the default values.
#
# Any option can also be given as a command line switch to the
# postmaster, e.g. 'postmaster -c log_connections=on'. Some options
# can be changed at run-time with the 'SET' SQL command.
#
# This file is read on postmaster startup and when the postmaster
# receives a SIGHUP. If you edit the file on a running system, you have 
# to SIGHUP the postmaster for the changes to take effect, or use 
# "pg_ctl reload".


#---------------------------------------------------------------------------
# CONNECTIONS AND AUTHENTICATION
#---------------------------------------------------------------------------

# - Connection Settings -

tcpip_socket = true
max_connections = 100
# note: increasing max_connections costs about 500 bytes of shared
# memory per connection slot, in addition to costs from shared_buffers
# and max_locks_per_transaction.
superuser_reserved_connections = 2
port = 5432
#unix_socket_directory = ''
#unix_socket_group = ''
#unix_socket_permissions = 0777 # octal
#virtual_host = '' # what interface to listen on; defaults to any
#rendezvous_name = '' # defaults to the computer name

# - Security & Authentication -

#authentication_timeout = 60 # 1-600, in seconds
#ssl = false
password_encryption = true
#krb_server_keyfile = ''
#db_user_namespace = false


#---------------------------------------------------------------------------
# RESOURCE USAGE (except WAL)
#---------------------------------------------------------------------------

# - Memory -

shared_buffers = 1000 # min 16, at least max_connections*2, 8KB each
#sort_mem = 1024 # min 64, size in KB
#vacuum_mem = 8192 # min 1024, size in KB

# - Free Space Map -

#max_fsm_pages = 20000 # min max_fsm_relations*16, 6 bytes each
#max_fsm_relations = 1000 # min 100, ~50 bytes each

# - Kernel Resource Usage -

#max_files_per_process = 1000 # min 25
#preload_libraries = ''


#---------------------------------------------------------------------------
# WRITE AHEAD LOG
#---------------------------------------------------------------------------

# - Settings -

#fsync = true # turns forced synchronization on or off
#wal_sync_method = fsync # the default varies across platforms:
# fsync, fdatasync, open_sync, or open_datasync
#wal_buffers = 8 # min 4, 8KB each

# - Checkpoints -

checkpoint_segments = 7 # in logfile segments, min 1, 16MB each
#checkpoint_timeout = 300 # range 30-3600, in seconds
#checkpoint_warning = 30 # 0 is off, in seconds
#commit_delay = 0 # range 0-100000, in microseconds
#commit_siblings = 5 # range 1-1000


#---------------------------------------------------------------------------
# QUERY TUNING
#---------------------------------------------------------------------------

# - Planner Method Enabling -

#enable_hashagg = true
#enable_hashjoin = true
#enable_indexscan = true
#enable_mergejoin = true
#enable_nestloop = true
#enable_seqscan = true
#enable_sort = true
#enable_tidscan = true

# - Planner Cost Constants -

#effective_cache_size = 1000 # typically 8KB each
#random_page_cost = 4 # units are one sequential page fetch cost
#cpu_tuple_cost = 0.01 # (same)
#cpu_index_tuple_cost = 0.001 # (same)
#cpu_operator_cost = 0.0025 # (same)

# - Genetic Query Optimizer -

#geqo = true
#geqo_threshold = 11
#geqo_effort = 1
#geqo_generations = 0
#geqo_pool_size = 0 # default based on tables in statement,
# range 128-1024
#geqo_selection_bias = 2.0 # range 1.5-2.0

# - Other Planner Options -

#default_statistics_target = 10 # range 1-1000
#from_collapse_limit = 8
#join_collapse_limit = 8 # 1 disables collapsing of explicit JOINs


#---------------------------------------------------------------------------
# ERROR REPORTING AND LOGGING
#---------------------------------------------------------------------------

# - Syslog -

#syslog = 0 # range 0-2; 0=stdout; 1=both; 2=syslog
#syslog_facility = 'LOCAL0'
#syslog_ident = 'postgres'

# - When to Log -

#client_min_messages = notice # Values, in order of decreasing detail:
# debug5, debug4, debug3, debug2, debug1,
# log, info, notice, warning, error

#log_min_messages = notice # Values, in order of decreasing detail:
# debug5, debug4, debug3, debug2, debug1,
# info, notice, warning, error, log, fatal,
# panic

#log_error_verbosity = default # terse, default, or verbose messages

#log_min_error_statement = panic # Values in order of increasing severity:
# debug5, debug4, debug3, debug2, debug1,
# info, notice, warning, error, panic(off)

#log_min_duration_statement = -1 # Log all statements whose
# execution time exceeds the value, in
# milliseconds. Zero prints all queries.
# Minus-one disables.

#silent_mode = false # DO NOT USE without Syslog!

# - What to Log -

#debug_print_parse = false
#debug_print_rewritten = false
#debug_print_plan = false
#debug_pretty_print = false
#log_connections = false
#log_duration = false
#log_pid = false
#log_statement = false
#log_timestamp = false
#log_hostname = false
#log_source_port = false


#---------------------------------------------------------------------------
# RUNTIME STATISTICS
#---------------------------------------------------------------------------

# - Statistics Monitoring -

#log_parser_stats = false
#log_planner_stats = false
#log_executor_stats = false
#log_statement_stats = false

# - Query/Index Statistics Collector -

#stats_start_collector = true
#stats_command_string = false
#stats_block_level = false
#stats_row_level = false
#stats_reset_on_server_start = true


#---------------------------------------------------------------------------
# CLIENT CONNECTION DEFAULTS
#---------------------------------------------------------------------------

# - Statement Behavior -

#search_path = '$user,public' # schema names
#check_function_bodies = true
#default_transaction_isolation = 'read committed'
#default_transaction_read_only = false
#statement_timeout = 0 # 0 is disabled, in milliseconds

# - Locale and Formatting -

#datestyle = 'iso, mdy'
#timezone = unknown # actually, defaults to TZ environment setting
#australian_timezones = false
#extra_float_digits = 0 # min -15, max 2
#client_encoding = sql_ascii # actually, defaults to database encoding

# These settings are initialized by initdb -- they may be changed
lc_messages = 'en_US.UTF-8' # locale for system error message string
s
lc_monetary = 'en_US.UTF-8' # locale for monetary formatting
lc_numeric = 'en_US.UTF-8' # locale for number formatting
lc_time = 'en_US.UTF-8' # locale for time formatting

# - Other Defaults -

#explain_pretty_print = true
#dynamic_library_path = '$libdir'
max_expr_depth = 100000 # min 10


#---------------------------------------------------------------------------
# LOCK MANAGEMENT
#---------------------------------------------------------------------------

#deadlock_timeout = 1000 # in milliseconds
#max_locks_per_transaction = 64 # min 10, ~260*max_connections bytes each


#---------------------------------------------------------------------------
# VERSION/PLATFORM COMPATIBILITY
#---------------------------------------------------------------------------

# - Previous Postgres Versions -

#add_missing_from = true
#regex_flavor = advanced # advanced, extended, or basic
#sql_inheritance = true

# - Other Platforms & Clients -

#transform_null_equals = false
bash-2.05b$ 



Thanks

Madhukar

----------

